# Roy Hodgson's post-match listening



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

According to Classic FM's website England manager Roy Hodgson is a classical music enthusiast. So what could he put on the player following tonight's match against Iceland. Schubert's Tragic? Tchaikovsky's Pathetic? Haydn's Farewell?

Any other suggestions?

I'm sick as a parrot, by the way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Chris said:


> According to Classic FM's website England manager Roy Hodgson is a classical music enthusiast. So what could he put on the player following tonight's match against Iceland. Schubert's Tragic? Tchaikovsky's Pathetic? Haydn's Farewell?
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> I'm sick as a parrot, by the way.


A short requiem for England will do


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Footballers like classical music? Nah... he's an old guy, so something from the 80s perhaps. How about 'Every Loser Wins' by Nick Berry? The sentiments are reassuring, and, as B list celebrities' novelty records go, it's (slightly) better than the ones released by footballers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

*Berlioz*, _March to the Scaffold_ (from his _Symphonie Fantastique_).
Tell Hodgson to take Rooney with him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2016)

A piece by Haas:

in vain


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

This town is a sealed tuna sandwich by Frank Zappa!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Mahler - Der Abschied

Or because I'm Scottish, Ode to Joy


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Mahler - Der Abschied
> 
> Or because I'm Scottish, Ode to Joy


And a proud one I guess?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> And a proud one I guess?


Absolutely, but I voted remain and against independence. Proud to be Scottish and British and European and a citizen of the world.


----------

